# Danbury Palace, Essex - Nov 2006



## spitfire (Dec 22, 2010)

What a find this was!. I was walking through Danbury Country Park back in November 2006 and in the forest I stumbled across this massive building. There was a lot of nice ornaments in the garden and even tennis courts. I was unable to take photos of the gatehouse and front of the building due to live CCTV.

Some History
Built in 1826 and owned by various faimilys. During the Second World War it was used as a Maternity Hospital after the war Essex County Council took it over and it was used as a Civil Defence Training Centre. In 1969 Mid Essex Technical College took it over as a teaching centre. 

In 1989 Danbury Park Conference Centre was formed by ECC and it was opened for Weddings Receptions functions meetings etc.

It's last owners in the mid 2000's were Anglia Polytecnic University who were using it as a outpost teaching centre. It was expensive to run and maintain and they built a new purpose built facity in Chelmsford town so it had been recently vacated and was sold to developers in 2006 Wilson Properties (London) Ltd for conversion to housing. I dont know what the current situation and state of the building is. I had heard a rumour that serious damage had been made to the roof and travellers had been on site etc. It's been over 4 years since I visited but I think there has been planning problems getting this place sorted out.

How Danbury Palace looked in the past




































Anyone for Tennis?










Nice sunset over DBP





You can find more about the latest on this place at http://danburysociety.blogspot.com/2010/11/danbury-palace-again.html

Map of location at http://getamap.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/getamap/frames.htm?mapAction=gaz&gazName=g&gazString=TL766049

Google Earth Maps
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...1401795,0.55548255,167.04,10.36,44.742,-0.002


----------



## tommo (Dec 22, 2010)

looks alot nicer in the first pic than in the modern real life, i take it u couldnt get any internal shots


----------



## spitfire (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadly I couldnt at the time


----------

